# "If man had been meant to fly...



## CHamilton (May 22, 2014)

...God wouldn't have made the railroads!"

World's worst planes: The aircraft that failed


----------



## Ispolkom (May 22, 2014)

Some of their examples aren't fair. The Douglas Devastor, for instance, was no worse a torpedo bomber than the Fairey Swordfish, which the article lauds. It just operated in a more hostile environment. Finnish pilots like the Brewster Buffalo even into 1944, flying against equally obsolete Soviet fighters.

Now, I don't have anything good to say about the Fairey Battle, or the Roc. I'm surprised they don't mention the Boulton Paul Defiant, which had the same insane design as the Roc, or the Skua, which was the same plane as the Roc, but lacked the crazy backward-facing turret and was used as a bad dive bomber.


----------



## Trogdor (May 22, 2014)

While lists like that are always questionable for being more sensationalist than informative, the inclusion of the DC-10 at the end really removed any (little) credibility the list had.


----------

